# Over swing



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I was reading a post (a reply) by 300 yards that over swinging can cause you to skull the ball. since golfers vary the swing speed for a type of shot. is it really trying to knock the cover off the ball or is it trying to see where the ball is going?


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

My guess is could be both. Personally I know when I try to knock the cover off my swing plane changes a bit...and I'm anxious to see how far it's going to go. Which is usually 50-60 yards when I try to really crank on one. I'm much better off when I stick to my nice easy-tempo'd swing. 

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

It never works well for me when you try and belt the ball to the next state, mine tend to go right and nowhere near as far as my normal swing.


----------



## tkessel (Dec 28, 2006)

*Inconsistent swing*



Up North said:


> My guess is could be both. Personally I know when I try to knock the cover off my swing plane changes a bit...and I'm anxious to see how far it's going to go. Which is usually 50-60 yards when I try to really crank on one. I'm much better off when I stick to my nice easy-tempo'd swing.
> 
> Buck


As a relatively new (62 year old) golfer, I am still trying to get my swing "right." Last year my #1 fault was having a smooth practice swing, and then having my brain shut down, looking at the target, and swinging as hard as I could, causing topped balls, missed balls, etc.

As I get more lessons, I find more faults and try to correct them, and I can hit the ball well 25% of the time. This is frustrating, as the 75% of the time I hit I can't believe I hit the ball so poorly. (not all the bad hits are disasterous, many are just poor)

Anyhow, when I'm in a rut of hitting the ball poorly a lot, I think "slow down, and don't stand up." If I do that, I begin to hit the ball well again.

The rushed swing gets me all kinds of bad timing, and I stand up because I'm looking for results.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Typically when people overswing its because they are trying to put a little extra oomph in their swing. This in turn, causes your timing to be off, your muscles to be tenser than they should be, and thus gives you a poor result. That is not the way to get extram distance. The more relaxed you are, the farther the ball can travel. I believe the term is "loose muscles are fast muscles". That really is true- the harder you try to hit a ball the shorter the distance is is bound to travel. The longest drives I have ever hit, came from times when I wasn't looking to get a bunch of distance.



Sorry it took me so long to find this thread.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

300Yards said:


> Typically when people overswing its because they are trying to put a little extra oomph in their swing. This in turn, causes your timing to be off, your muscles to be tenser than they should be, and thus gives you a poor result. That is not the way to get extram distance. The more relaxed you are, the farther the ball can travel. I believe the term is "loose muscles are fast muscles". That really is true- the harder you try to hit a ball the shorter the distance is is bound to travel. The longest drives I have ever hit, came from times when I wasn't looking to get a bunch of distance.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it took me so long to find this thread.


Thanks that so good advice now it's just a matter of getting that through my thick head


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

300Yards said:


> "loose muscles are fast muscles"


In the case of my body, the S in fast is missing. 

Something my local pro taught me as an initial swing thought was to concentrate on a light grip pressure, but not only at address, but at the top of the swing too.

Try this... Try to maintain a light grip on a club, but with tense muscles up your arms... really hard to do. Your grip pressure seems to dictate a certain amount of relaxation to the rest of your arms and at the same time, flexing the upper arm and back muscles affects your grip pressure.

Just as a simple swing key, it worked well for me, but I do have to concentrate on not tightening up in the backswing.


----------

